# Homemade Compost Tea Brewery - by M.E.



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello everyone! I have been interested in brewing my own compost tea and have watched a few videos along with reading some articles. Basically what I have compiled so far is that the motion of air keeps the solution of water and compost cycling, sort of like stirring, while adding oxygen in the water to promote "good" bacteria to breathe and multiply. I assume because they are organisms that they need oxygen??? Not sure but I have also heard that molasses is food for them so that they grow and activate. Although at what temperature do they become inert? I keep my tea in the fridge to prevent spoil and mold. If anybody can enlighten me then much appreciation will be due.

This is my homemade tea brewery and it works rather well. I was inspired by a YouTube video and made my own personal adjustments; it is not a far reach from the original. Here are the materials and work tools;


1) PVC pipe (as wide as the center of your vessel with efficient room on the sides and as long as need be to stay visible within reach).

2) Cap that fits both the bottom and top. In my case I used a rubber flat bottom piece to stay in place and a rounded cap.

3) An aquarium bubbler for however many gallons you need along with the tubing that fits.

4) A pack of very inexpensive ladies knee or thigh high nylon stockings to perform as filters.


As for the tools;

1) A drill with interchangeable bits to suit your needs.

2) A large metal file.


I drilled several holes into the portion of the PVC pipe that I am using. I also used acetone to remove the paint and barcode. I filed the inside to make it smooth and removed as much rough excess plastic I could by re-drilling the holes or peeling by hand. I then measured the hose from the aquarium pump and drilled a hole below the center middle of the bottom cap for the hose to fit inside. I placed the PVC pipe inside the nylon stocking with the closed portion (of the stocking) on the bottom and the open on top. I then fit the pvc pipe with the filter enclosed around it, into the bottom cap with the hose, loose but snug. I measured the amount of compost I wanted to brew and sifted it into the filtered pvc pipe. I tied the stocking into a loose knot then placed the top cap on loose but snug. I poured the amount of steeping water that I wished to use around the sides of the vessel as not to disturb the compost in the pipe and then plugged in the aquarium bubbler. The inside of the pipe is very active and is seeping out compost quickly. The bubbling sound is quite pleasant and relaxing. I originally tried to use the hose with an airstone but it did not work for some reason so I took it off. I eventually want to add another bubbler for the water outside of the pipe. 

Does anyone know what temperature is ideal for the bacteria to multiply? I have read that molasses needs to stay constant at a certain temp in order to maximize potential.


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

This is an update for anybody who was interested in compost tea. I have researched that the tea needs to be used immediately after aeration for the best results. I did water some various local shrubs and such with the tea and they perked up within three-four hours. There was another method in which cheesecloth or filtering material, such as a stocking, filled with compost then placed in water for three days to saturate becomes a feed as well, but from what I have researched, the tea is the most potent organic feed that a person can provide for plants. I would guess that the compost needs to be brewed on a daily basis and used immediately afterwards for the best results. I know this looks like a lot of work but for the price plus results there really is no comparison for an organic grower. A box of guano will cost you the same as a bottle of nutrition and last ten-twenty times longer. This also leaves a grower much more options to customize their feed and tend to each individual need in whatever portion you see fit. I read a statement from an organic gardener that they wish they had begun with compost tea and their own soil mix because the knowledge prevents mistakes and becoming reliant on company distribution.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

it worksw for some..i personally am happy with the idea of throwing together some nutes/additives and calling it good. sure the nutes cost money,but its all an investment so you dont have to purchase your smoke anymore.


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

You are right. It is an investment so you do not have to purchase your smoke anymore. I just prefer to save a lot of money lol.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 1, 2008)

doesn't seem to me the nutes cost that much.unless you are growing lots of plants.heck a qt. of nutes will last me a long time with what few plants i grow.just spent abot 35 bucks for the GH product line.not sure how long the hydro nutes last tho.will find out soon.i'd rather buy than make a mess.i'm messy enough as it is.


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I do have veggies and plants in general that I care for. If you did want to grow a lot of plants then this would be ideal economically. You are paying for someone else for all the work so if that means a lot to you considering if you have no time then I can definitely understand that. It is not messy for me because I only use a small amount at a time and I also use cups and measurement tools with spouts. This is just my opinion and you also have to remember that whatever you buy in a bottle is brewed or put together just like this is. That was my reasoning and I am cheap.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey this is a great thread I love to brew compost tea! Hint the name  Ive never heard of this approach before.  Tell me?  You just put compost into the pvc pipe that has the nylon around it.  Woudnt it be easyer to just use the nylon as a tea bag and let it steep in the liquid.  I dont see how the pvc pipe plays a role unless im missing something?


----------

